# Women Veterans SEMINAR, Apr 17, Killeen



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Women Veterans Moving Forward Seminar

April 17, 2013

9:00 am – 3:00 pm

Marriott Courtyard Killeen
1721 East Central TX Expressway
Killeen, Texas 76542


This event is open to all Women Veterans, Active Duty Military Personnel about to transition to civilian life, and the Family Members of these military women.

*F*R*E*E* sponsored by Texas Veterans Commission


----------

